# Bioshock problem



## n0ne (21. November 2010)

_Hallo liebe Gamer,

Ich habe mir gestern Bioshock 1 per Steam gekauft. Ich hatte zwar schoneinmal Teil 1 aber nur gecraked *hust* deswegen habe ich es mir über Steam gekauft weil ich mit der anderen Version ein paar Probleme hatte.
Tja ich musste leider feststellen das es nicht an der craked Version lag, das Problem tritt auch bei der Steam version auf._

_*Problem*_:
_
Wenn ich Bioshock starte, startet es manchmal überhaupt nicht oder wenn ich ingame bin hört man zwar noch den Sound aber das Bild friert einfach ein. So bleibt mir keine andere Wahl als über den Task-Manager den Prozess zu beenden.
Ich kann auch leider keine andere Auflösung verwenden als 1024 x 768. Wenn ich es auf 1680 x 1050 stellen will schmiert das Spiel auch ab :/

Ich habe jetzt aber schonmal herausgefunden das , dass Spiel im Fenstermodus läuft. Nur ist der Fenstermodus nicht mittel zum zweck 

Habe auch schon in vielen Foren nachgeschaut bis jetzt hat mir nichts weiterhelfen können.

Hier mein System:_

Intel Corse i5 750
MSI P55-CD53
DD3 4 Gig von Kingston
Radeon HD 4890


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen. Alle Treiber sind auf den aktuellsten Stand.


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2010)

Treiber und windows aktuell? Andere Spiele laufen einwandfrei? hast Du mal was anderes an den Grafikdetails mal getestet, also mal zB ohne AA?


----------



## n0ne (21. November 2010)

Um noch dazu zusagen habe Win7 64bit. Habe auch schon Kompatibilitätsmodus probiert.

AA auch schon probiert.

Bin so langsam ratlos :/

Fenstermodus läuft wie gesagt ohne probleme. Sobald ich in Fullscreen - Modus 
switche hängt es sich auf :/ ( http://img41.imageshack.us/i/bioschmogg.jpg/ )


Andere aktuelle Spiele laufen ohne Probleme zB. Mafia2, GTA, Kany & Lynch 2...

Ich meine Bioshock ist auch schon paar Jahre alt, müsste doch eigentlich laufen


----------



## byaliar (22. November 2010)

Es könnte an den zugriff rechten im "C\programme(X86)\Steam\steam ap\common\Bioshock" liegem ist seltsam ,ich weiss.
Nun ich weiss nicht wie Bioshock die Configs speichert,wenn es eine cfg ist kannste diese per editor ändern.Und das problem ist gelöst. unter resolution dann die werte ändern
hab so ein ähnliches problem bei Conflict denied obs wollte partout nicht aus 800X600.
das grundlegende problem liegt aber an dem Grafikkatentreiber ,dieser hatt eine zu hohe oder zu niedriege versionnr.klassischer Programmfehler.Bei Conflict denied ops.Nen übler konsolenport. 

das die problem nicht wegen der leihgabe kamen ,war sowiso klar.
Poste demnächst sowas nie wieder,wenn das Forum mit PCGH zusammengelegt wird übernehmen diese noch deren Dähmliche haltung an.
alles was nicht content Industrie freundlich ist,wird regulos geschlossen oder fals nötig gelöscht.
Und diejenigen die sowas nur zur info posten,bekommen Sperren,diese Moderatoren nehmen die Bibel der totalen abneigung gegenüber der Wahrheit der privatkopie war.
Die nennen es Raubkopie,dazu zählt auch verweis auf foren,möglichkeiten um sich zu helfen wenn mal irgendwas zickt,tipps wo man was testen kann,verweise auf den Jugendschutz 
alles was in D nicht erlaubt ist von Jugendschutzseite aus,wird geahndet und man darf nicht mal protestieren und dazu lösungen anbieten.
dann heisst es gleich man wolle öffentlich zeigen wie man Sinnlose kopierschütze entfernt
also recht Deutsches CI gesetz Komform.
Da müssen wir weg von,aber das ist politik, und eine lange angelegenheit.Kurz es könnte zur zensur kommen.
Und das bei einen Forum und in einen Freien land, mir kommt es mittlerwele vor,als wäre wir hier in D , in einem Lobby staat.
Wo nur das Monopol der Industrie zählt und man keine eigene lösungen  geben kann.Das forum Sollte Frei von Lobbyismuss sein.Und wie früher ,vor der anwalt offensive,nur eine nettiqutte haben,diese hatt immer gereicht.
Seit 2 jahren wird immer mehr zensiert,langsam nervst


----------



## n0ne (22. November 2010)

Also ich finde eine bioshock.ini

[Startup]
PersistentPackages=Core
PersistentPackages=Engine
PersistentPackages=FMODAudio
PersistentPackages=IGEffectsSystem
PersistentPackages=IGVisualEffectsSubsystem
PersistentPackages=IGSoundEffectsSubsystem
PersistentPackages=VengeanceShared
;PersistentPackages=IpDrv
PersistentPackages=Scripting
PersistentPackages=Tyrion
PersistentPackages=ShockGame
PersistentPackages=ShockAI
PersistentPackages=IGModEffectsSubsystem

[Perobjectconfig]
PerObjIniFile=startup.ini
PerObjIniFile=DefUser.ini
PerObjIniFile=Default.ini
PerObjIniFile=Version.ini
PerObjIniFile=Ai.ini
PerObjIniFile=Bathysphere.ini
PerObjIniFile=Difficulty.ini
PerObjIniFile=Gui.ini
PerObjIniFile=Hacking.ini
PerObjIniFile=LootTables.ini
PerObjIniFile=Manual.ini
PerObjIniFile=Plasmids.ini
PerObjIniFile=Quests.ini
PerObjIniFile=Spawning.ini
PerObjIniFile=Speech.ini
PerObjIniFile=Weapons.ini
PerObjIniFile=ResourceLimits.ini
PerObjIniFile=Bindings.ini
PerObjIniFile=Physics.ini
PerObjIniFile=Animation.ini
PerObjIniFile=AutoTest.ini

[Languages]
language=int
language=esp
language=deu
language=fra
language=ita

[XenonLanguageMapping]
XC_LANGUAGE_ENGLISH=int
XC_LANGUAGE_GERMAN=deu
XC_LANGUAGE_FRENCH=fra
XC_LANGUAGE_SPANISH=esp
XC_LANGUAGE_ITALIAN=ita
XC_LANGUAGE_KOREAN=int
XC_LANGUAGE_TCHINESE=int
XC_LANGUAGE_PORTUGUESE=int
;;========================================================================
;;========================================================================

[XenonFileCaching]
AlwaysCacheWithPriority=game:\BulkContent\DynamicBulkFileTextures.blk
AlwaysCacheWithPriority=game:\FlashMovies\ProgressBar.swf
AlwaysCache=game:\Sounds_Xenon\streams_audio.fsb
AlwaysCache=game:\Sounds_Xenon\streams_99_audio.ita_fsb
AlwaysCache=game:\Sounds_Xenon\streams_99_audio.fsb
AlwaysCache=game:\Sounds_Xenon\streams_99_audio.fra_fsb
AlwaysCache=game:\Sounds_Xenon\streams_99_audio.esp_fsb
AlwaysCache=game:\Sounds_Xenon\streams_99_audio.deu_fsb
AlwaysCache=game:\Sounds_Xenon\streams_7_music_audio.fsb
AlwaysCache=game:\Sounds_Xenon\streams_7_audio.ita_fsb
AlwaysCache=game:\Sounds_Xenon\streams_7_audio.fsb
AlwaysCache=game:\Sounds_Xenon\streams_7_audio.fra_fsb
AlwaysCache=game:\Sounds_Xenon\streams_7_audio.esp_fsb
AlwaysCache=game:\Sounds_Xenon\streams_7_audio.deu_fsb
AlwaysCache=game:\Sounds_Xenon\streams_6_music_audio.fsb
AlwaysCache=game:\BulkContent\7-bossfightLevel.blk
AlwaysCache=game:\BulkContent\7-GauntletLevel.blk
AlwaysCache=game:\BulkContent\7-scienceLevel.blk
AlwaysCache=game:\Sounds_Xenon\streams_6_audio.ita_fsb
AlwaysCache=game:\Sounds_Xenon\streams_6_audio.fsb
AlwaysCache=game:\Sounds_Xenon\streams_6_audio.fra_fsb
AlwaysCache=game:\Sounds_Xenon\streams_6_audio.esp_fsb
AlwaysCache=game:\Sounds_Xenon\streams_6_audio.deu_fsb
AlwaysCache=game:\Sounds_Xenon\streams_5_music_audio.fsb
AlwaysCache=game:\BulkContent\6-slumsLevel.blk
AlwaysCache=game:\BulkContent\6-resiLevel.blk
AlwaysCache=game:\Sounds_Xenon\streams_5_audio.fsb
AlwaysCache=game:\Sounds_Xenon\streams_5_audio.ita_fsb
AlwaysCache=game:\Sounds_Xenon\streams_5_audio.fra_fsb
AlwaysCache=game:\Sounds_Xenon\streams_5_audio.esp_fsb
AlwaysCache=game:\Sounds_Xenon\streams_5_audio.deu_fsb
AlwaysCache=game:\Sounds_Xenon\streams_4_music_audio.fsb
AlwaysCache=game:\BulkContent\5-ryanLevel.blk
AlwaysCache=game:\BulkContent\5-hephaestusLevel.blk
AlwaysCache=game:\Sounds_Xenon\streams_4_audio.fsb
AlwaysCache=game:\Sounds_Xenon\streams_4_audio.ita_fsb
AlwaysCache=game:\Sounds_Xenon\streams_4_audio.fra_fsb
AlwaysCache=game:\Sounds_Xenon\streams_4_audio.esp_fsb
AlwaysCache=game:\Sounds_Xenon\streams_4_audio.deu_fsb
AlwaysCache=game:\Sounds_Xenon\streams_3_music_audio.fsb
AlwaysCache=game:\BulkContent\4-recreationLevel.blk
AlwaysCache=game:\Sounds_Xenon\streams_3_audio.fsb
AlwaysCache=game:\Sounds_Xenon\streams_3_audio.ita_fsb
AlwaysCache=game:\Sounds_Xenon\streams_3_audio.fra_fsb
AlwaysCache=game:\Sounds_Xenon\streams_3_audio.esp_fsb
AlwaysCache=game:\Sounds_Xenon\streams_3_audio.deu_fsb
AlwaysCache=game:\Sounds_Xenon\streams_2_music_audio.fsb
AlwaysCache=game:\BulkContent\3-marketLevel.blk
AlwaysCache=game:\BulkContent\3-arcadiaLevel.blk
AlwaysCache=game:\Sounds_Xenon\streams_2_audio.fsb
AlwaysCache=game:\Sounds_Xenon\streams_2_audio.ita_fsb
AlwaysCache=game:\Sounds_Xenon\streams_2_audio.fra_fsb
AlwaysCache=game:\Sounds_Xenon\streams_2_audio.esp_fsb
AlwaysCache=game:\Sounds_Xenon\streams_2_audio.deu_fsb
AlwaysCache=game:\Sounds_Xenon\streams_1_music_audio.fsb
AlwaysCache=game:\BulkContent\2-subbayLevel.blk
AlwaysCache=game:\BulkContent\2-fisheriesLevel.blk
AlwaysCache=game:\BulkContent\1-medicalLevel.blk
AlwaysCache=game:\Sounds_Xenon\streams_1_audio.fsb
AlwaysCache=game:\Sounds_Xenon\streams_1_audio.ita_fsb
AlwaysCache=game:\Sounds_Xenon\streams_1_audio.fra_fsb
AlwaysCache=game:\Sounds_Xenon\streams_1_audio.esp_fsb
AlwaysCache=game:\Sounds_Xenon\streams_1_audio.deu_fsb
AlwaysCache=game:\Sounds_Xenon\streams_aivo_audio.ita_fsb
AlwaysCache=game:\Sounds_Xenon\streams_aivo_audio.fsb
AlwaysCache=game:\Sounds_Xenon\streams_aivo_audio.fra_fsb
AlwaysCache=game:\Sounds_Xenon\streams_aivo_audio.esp_fsb
AlwaysCache=game:\Sounds_Xenon\streams_aivo_audio.deu_fsb
AlwaysCache=game:\Sounds_Xenon\streams_music_common_audio.fsb
AlwaysCache=game:\BulkContent\1-welcomeLevel.blk
AlwaysCache=game:\Sounds_Xenon\streams_0_music_gui_audio.fsb
AlwaysCache=game:\Sounds_Xenon\streams_0_music_audio.fsb
AlwaysCache=game:\Sounds_Xenon\streams_0_audio.fsb
DoNotCache=*.xbs
DoNotCache=*.bsm
DoNotCache=game:\BulkContent\0-lighthouseLevel.blk
DoNotCache=game:\BinkMovies\2KG_logo_720P.bik
DoNotCache=game:\BinkMovies\300K-640X360.bik
DoNotCache=game:\BinkMovies\attractMovie.bik
DoNotCache=game:\BinkMovies\Bathy_BG.bik
DoNotCache=game:\BinkMovies\BrightnessAdjust.bik
DoNotCache=game:\BinkMovies\Controls.bik
    ; DoNotCache=game:\BinkMovies\CraftingBG.bik
DoNotCache=game:\BinkMovies\Credits.bik
DoNotCache=game:\BinkMovies\GathererTeddyBear.bik
    ; DoNotCache=game:\BinkMovies\HackingBG.bik
    ; DoNotCache=game:\BinkMovies\HackingBGbots.bik
    ; DoNotCache=game:\BinkMovies\HackingBGcamera.bik
    ; DoNotCache=game:\BinkMovies\HackingBGcrafting.bik
    ; DoNotCache=game:\BinkMovies\HackingBGhealth.bik
    ; DoNotCache=game:\BinkMovies\HackingBGsafe.bik
    ; DoNotCache=game:\BinkMovies\HackingBGvending.bik
DoNotCache=game:\BinkMovies\Harvest.bik
DoNotCache=game:\BinkMovies\Harvest4x3.bik
DoNotCache=game:\BinkMovies\HarvestedGatherers.bik
    ; DoNotCache=game:\BinkMovies\ManualBG.bik
DoNotCache=game:\BinkMovies\PlaneSequence.bik
DoNotCache=game:\BinkMovies\PlasmaNow_BG1.bik
DoNotCache=game:\BinkMovies\PlasmaNow_BG2.bik
DoNotCache=game:\BinkMovies\PlasmaNow_BG3.bik
DoNotCache=game:\BinkMovies\PlasmaNow_BG4.bik
DoNotCache=game:\BinkMovies\PlasmidBefriendBigDaddyTraining.bik
DoNotCache=game:\BinkMovies\PlasmidCryoShardTraining.bik
DoNotCache=game:\BinkMovies\PlasmidDecoyTraining.bik
DoNotCache=game:\BinkMovies\PlasmidElectroBoltTraining.bik
DoNotCache=game:\BinkMovies\PlasmidEnrageTraining.bik
DoNotCache=game:\BinkMovies\PlasmidIncinerateTraining.bik
DoNotCache=game:\BinkMovies\PlasmidInsectSwarmTraining.bik
DoNotCache=game:\BinkMovies\PlasmidSecurityBeaconTraining.bik
DoNotCache=game:\BinkMovies\PlasmidSonicBoomTraining.bik
DoNotCache=game:\BinkMovies\PlasmidTelekinesisTraining.bik
DoNotCache=game:\BinkMovies\PlasmidVortexTrapTraining.bik
DoNotCache=game:\BinkMovies\SavedGatherers.bik
DoNotCache=game:\BinkMovies\WouldYouKindly.bik
DoNotCache=game:\BinkMovies\WouldYouKindly4x3.bik
DoNotCache=game:\FlashMovies\EndingMovieHarvestedGatherers.swf
DoNotCache=game:\FlashMovies\EndingMovieSavedGatherers.swf
DoNotCache=game:\FlashMovies\EndingMovieHarvestedGatherers.swf
DoNotCache=game:\FlashMovies\Bathysphere.swf
DoNotCache=game:\FlashMovies\ComboLock.swf
DoNotCache=game:\FlashMovies\ControlsContainer.swf
DoNotCache=game:\FlashMovies\craftingStation.swf
DoNotCache=game:\FlashMovies\CreditsContainer.swf
DoNotCache=game:\FlashMovies\EndingMovieHarvestedGatherers.swf
DoNotCache=game:\FlashMovies\EndingMovieSavedGatherers.swf
DoNotCache=game:\FlashMovies\FadeIn.swf
DoNotCache=game:\FlashMovies\FadeOut.swf
DoNotCache=game:\FlashMovies\GenericBinkContainer.swf
DoNotCache=game:\FlashMovies\hacking.swf
DoNotCache=game:\FlashMovies\HUDRadial.swf
DoNotCache=game:\FlashMovies\InfoBoxContainer.swf
DoNotCache=game:\FlashMovies\ingamemanual.swf
DoNotCache=game:\FlashMovies\maps.swf
DoNotCache=game:\FlashMovies\NTSCColorBars.swf
DoNotCache=game:\FlashMovies\pause.swf
DoNotCache=game:\FlashMovies\PlasmidEquipStation.swf
DoNotCache=game:\FlashMovies\PlasmidTrainingContainer.swf
DoNotCache=game:\FlashMovies\PlasmiNow.swf
    ; DoNotCache=game:\FlashMovies\ProgressBar.swf
DoNotCache=game:\FlashMovies\sharedlibrary.swf
DoNotCache=game:\FlashMovies\Warning.swf
;;========================================================================
;;========================================================================


Protocol=Bioshock
ProtocolDescript...system
AudioDevice_Xenon=FMODAudio.FMODAudioS


----------



## n0ne (22. November 2010)

Ich weiß einfach nicht wieso es im Fenstermodus geht aber nicht im Vollbild..
Wo liegt den da der unterschied ....


----------



## n0ne (22. November 2010)

Ich konnte jetzt einen kleinen erflog verbuchen.

Und zwar habe ich bei den Startparametern -dx9 eingefügt.
Nun konnte ich endlich die Auflösung ändern ohne das, das Spiel abschmiert ! ! !
Konnte auch 5 min Spielen.
Doch leider ist dann das Bild wieder eingeforen  Was kann ich noch machen ?


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2010)

treiber wirklich ALLE aktuell, also auch Sound, board? Was auch noch sein kann: vielleicht stören virenscanner oder firewall, also mal deaktivieren.


----------



## n0ne (22. November 2010)

Also es geht endlich und läuft perfekt.

-dx9 und dann den Komaptibilitätsmodus.

Danke euch trotzdem für eure Hilfe


----------

